
When a 12 Year Old Plays Violin Better Than You [video] - mykowebhn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq08X_8BI8c
======
jpmcglone
Ben Shapiro at 12 years old, playing violin:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK8mbA083hE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK8mbA083hE)

